# after effects - transparenter Hintergrund



## juls84 (21. August 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich bin ganz frisch hier und hab ein Frage.

Und zwar sollte ich ein Intro für eine Webseite gestalten. Ich habe nun ein Intro mit After Effects gestaltet. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich dieses Intro mit transparentem Hintergrund rausrendern kann und dieses auch dann noch transparent bleibt wenn ich es in ein .mov umwandel?

Ich brauche also ein Format, das gut und schnell auf einer Webseite (Intro) funktioniert - mit transparentem Hintergrund? 

Mit Flash kenne ich mich leider nicht wirklich aus.

Ich würde mich freuen, möglichst bald von euch zu hören.

LG, Julia


----------



## chmee (21. August 2007)

Ich glaube, da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Die Videoformate, die Transparenz beherrschen,
komprimieren schwach, grundsätzlich werden Bildsequenzen mit
Alpha-Kanal benutzt und sie gehören nicht zu den Standardformaten, die ein
Browser erkennt.

Wenn Du mit Transparenzen im Netz arbeiten möchtest, hast Du die Auswahl
zwischen png ( unzureichende Unterstützung von IE6 und älter ), gif und flash.

Du kannst flash-Dateien aus AE exportieren, aber da kommt es sehr stark auf
den Inhalt und die verwendeten Effekte an, ob es webtauglich klein wird oder
riesig aufgebläht.

mfg chmee

*p.s.* Willkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## juls84 (21. August 2007)

vielen dank für die rasche hilfe.

das heißt dann also flash lernen?

lg julia


----------

